# Viele viele Layer kopieren ;)



## Tackleberry (30. September 2001)

ausschneiden von mehreren Layern...

Also ich hab hier ein Bild ca. 20 Layern... Das Bild ist 2000x2000 und darin hab ich eine Navagation bar gemacht...

Diese nimmt allerdings max. 900x800 ein, wenn ich nun quasi alles makiere und in ein 1000x1000 bild kopieren will, wird immer bloss der entsprechene Layer kopiert, ich hab aber keine lust 20 Layer zu dublizieren  Gibs da nen einfachen Weg? Danke


----------



## Kaprolactam (30. September 2001)

Joa, speichere das Bild unter einem anderen Namen, drücke C für crop und schneide dir dein Bild zurecht.

Kaprolactam


----------



## Tackleberry (30. September 2001)

argh man merkt das ich müde bin oder? *lol* Danke


----------



## Kaprolactam (30. September 2001)

Kein Problem 

mfG
Kaprolactam


----------



## Xardul (30. September 2001)

Hi,
es gibt eventuell auch noch eine einfachere Methode um mehrer Ebenen zu kopieren!

Strg+A (alles markieren) oder einen markierten Bereich dann
Strg+Shift+C (auf eine Ebene reduziert kopiert)
Str+v (einfügen)
cYa Gregor


----------

